# Clyde river - sometime - houseboat group



## linx (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey guys

Anyone interested in hiring a houseboat on the clyde river for 3 days sometime in 2013 and do a big group akff fish? - all take the yaks , beer , food and have some fun.

Anyways if this sounds good lets make plans............

Probrably 6 people max so its not over crowded .

http://www.clyderiverhouseboats.com.au/ ... index.html

Houseboat Rates of Hire

i probrably want to do it between the first of february and the 30th of april , 3 day hire $1150 ( split six ways hopefully ~$191.70 each)


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Too far away for me, but thats a tops idea linx, could do soothing similar up here around Jacobs well, bribe, the tweed etc......

Got me thinking


----------



## linx (Mar 22, 2010)

thanks BigGee , i am going to hire one anyway between those dates , so if anyone is keen give me a hoy. 

Scoman- I'd drive up tto that , would be fun . ( dependant on dates )


----------



## Sporran (Sep 24, 2007)

I could be interested in that trip. I'm a shift worker so weekends can be a problem. What date do you envisage?


----------

